
Time Management: MIT Postdoc writes 3 books, a PhD defense, papers by 5:30 - dangoldin
http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/time-management-how-an-mit-postdoc-writes-3-books-a-phd-defense-and-6-peer-reviewed-papers-and-finishes-by-530pm/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+IWillTeachYouToBeRich+(I+Will+Teach+You+To+Be+Rich)
======
theli0nheart
Misleading title, but nonetheless a really interesting take on time
management.

------
lutorm
Maybe he should talk to "LondonVC" in the post about how you need to work all
the time to be effective...

~~~
abossy
Link?

------
ivenkys
It all boils to discipline. Easier said than done.

~~~
NewWorldOrder
Exactly. All the strategy/techniques/hacks mean nothing without the discipline
to actually consistently carry them out.

